# Police Officer Will Phillips



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Will Phillips



*Greenfield Police Department
Indiana*
End of Watch: Thursday, September 30, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicular assault
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, September 30, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Automobile
*Suspect Info:* At large
Officer Will Phillips was struck and killed by a hit-and-run driver while on bike patrol training at approximately 12:45 am.

He and two other members of the bike patrol team had just finished their shift and were conducting a training ride on department issued bikes. They were riding on U.S. 40 between Greenfield and Knightstown when he was struck by a vehicle which then fled the scene. All of the officers were wearing helmets and had lights on their bikes on uniforms.

The driver of the vehicle that struck Officer Phillips remains at large.

Officer Phillips is survived by his wife and two young sons.
Agency Contact Information
Greenfield Police Department
116 South State Street
Greenfield, IN 46140

Phone: (317) 477-4410

_*Please contact the Greenfield Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Phillips.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Rest in Peace Officer Phillips. What a tragedy. In all sencerity, is it open season on PO's standing or riding bikes?


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

REst in Peace Sir.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

RIP Officer Phillips


----------

